# Brauche Hilfe! - 16" BMX für meinen Sohn.



## Dr. Rabe (31. August 2008)

Moinsen, 
ich hab da ein kleines problem. Mein Sohn ist begeisterter BMX Fahrer ( Fährt Race und eigentlich immer  ), und er soll jetzt zu seinem 4. Geburtstag ein 16" Bike Bekommen. Jetzt das Problem, ich hab von Fahrrad keine Plan!
Ich weiß nur es soll ein BMX sein, sollte sehr Leicht sein, Rücktritt sollte es haben und einen möglichst tiefen Rahmen.
Wäre cool wenn da jemand Erfarung hätte und mir weiterhelfen könnte.
Ich sag schon mal im voraus Danke!

Stay Freaky, Dr. Rabe


----------



## bikeron (31. August 2008)

Ich würde mal bei den completes von mirra.co gucken...ich meine die hätten da welche gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (1. September 2008)

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=6632
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=8157
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=8610
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=9514


mal ne auswahl


----------



## RISE (1. September 2008)

Wenns darum geht, dass das Rad, bzw. der Rahmen möglichst tief ist, würde ich mich wirklich mit einem der bekannten Shops (einer ist ja schon verlinkt) kurzschließen. Die können dann evtl. auch nochmal nachmessen. 

Um das Rad noch flacher (und leichter) zu bekommen, könnte man auch Sattel und Sattelstütze durch ein Pivotal System ersetzen (Stump Stütze und Slim Sattel). Von den Maßen macht es sicherlich nicht viel aus, aber dafür spart es ggü. den verbauten Teilen sicher an Gewicht, was einerseits für Race nicht schaden kann und andererseits will man dem Kind ja auch keinen Panzer zumuten. 
Noch besser wäre natürlich Probe fahren...


----------



## Dr. Rabe (1. September 2008)

Moinsen,
Also erst mal danke euch dreien, bikeron, stirni und rise.
Ich hab mal etwas rumgesucht und habe drei Bikes gefunden die ich von technischer Seite interresant finde. 
Mich würde jetzt interresieren was die Profis dazu sagen. Es geht mir nur um die Technik dabei, dass aussehen müste beim einen oder anderen noch geändert werden.
hier meine Auswahl:
1) Specialized Hotrock 16" http://www.shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_in...products_id/790
2) Mirraco Apprentice 16" http://www.mirrabikeco.com/bikeblog/2008/0...o-apprentice-16
3) Islabikes Cnoc 16" http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/cnoc16.html


----------



## lennarth (2. September 2008)

mirraco.


----------



## bikeron (2. September 2008)

Also wenn du die profis fragen willst dann musst du in einen laden gehen und fragen ob irgendjemand mit dem fahren sein geld verdient xDviell. findest du ja jemanden 


nenee...spaß beiseite. ich würde eindeutig das von mirraco kaufen. von den anderen beiden halte ich nicht viel...besonders nicht von dem obersten. das mirraco hat einen hi-ten stahlrahmen, die anderen beiden einen aus alu. das ist schonmal der hauptunterschied, denn wenn der kleine mal anfängt damit in der gegend rumzuspringen hat er von einem stahlrahmen 
länger was...ich spreche aus erfahrung. allerdings hat das rad von mirraco trotzdem eine einteilige kurbel was aber bei einem sooo kleinen fahrer trotzdem halten müste...also ich hffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Stirni (2. September 2008)

is das mirraco "semi-brakeless" ? weil sehe da keine :/


----------



## bikeron (2. September 2008)

soweit ich weiß hat das fahrrad nur eine rücktriitt bremse


----------



## RISE (2. September 2008)

Was für Race ja nicht unbedingt so super ist. Ein Alurahmen wäre natürlich leichter, wobei ich von den drei Rädern da oben das unterste getrost vergessen würde, da es und die ganze Marke nicht den Eindruck erweckt, als ob sie ernsthaft Ahnung vom BMX Business hätten.


----------



## Dr. Rabe (3. September 2008)

bikeron schrieb:


> Also wenn du die profis fragen willst dann musst du in einen laden gehen und fragen ob irgendjemand mit dem fahren sein geld verdient xDviell. findest du ja jemanden
> 
> 
> nenee...spaß beiseite. ich würde eindeutig das von mirraco kaufen. von den anderen beiden halte ich nicht viel...besonders nicht von dem obersten. das mirraco hat einen hi-ten stahlrahmen, die anderen beiden einen aus alu. das ist schonmal der hauptunterschied, denn wenn der kleine mal anfängt damit in der gegend rumzuspringen hat er von einem stahlrahmen
> länger was...ich spreche aus erfahrung. allerdings hat das rad von mirraco trotzdem eine einteilige kurbel was aber bei einem sooo kleinen fahrer trotzdem halten müste...also ich hffe ich konnte helfen


Also noch mal für mich als dummen, Alurahmen nicht weil??? Bricht der oder was? Weil ich sowas hier auch schon in erwegung gezogen habe. http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/bikes/proline-pitboss.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainspiller (3. September 2008)

also das redline ist über jeden zweifel erhaben.
Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Dr. Rabe (4. September 2008)

Und wie findet ihr das hier, http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/bikes/tandt-mx16.html ist etwas günstiger als das andere Redline, aber auch wieder "sehr" schwer (9,9kg) da Stahlrahmen. Aber das bekomme ich bei Rabbit BMX in Bremen auch mit Rücktritt.


----------



## bikeron (4. September 2008)

Also wenn der kleine NUR race fahren will dann mag ein alurahmen viell. was sein aber wenn er auch mal street fährt oder in den park geht sollte ein stahlrahmen angebrachter sein...ich bin mal mit einem 15kilo-100euro-ebay-fahrrad gefahren mit alurahmen und der hate nach einaml ordentlich hinfliegen ne schöne große delle im oberrohr...viell. lag das aber auch nur daran dass ich 1. keine smith grinds konnte und 2. es ein ebay scheiß war...naja  also für freestyle geschichten auf jeden fall stahlrahmen und mit race kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Stirni (4. September 2008)

ich empfehle die Rücktrittbremse zu vergessen und ihm direkt die normale beizubringen ! ?  hindert doch eh nur beim springen ! wenn man die richtige kurbelstelle sucht usw. dann is das hinderlich meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Dr. Rabe (5. September 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> ich empfehle die Rücktrittbremse zu vergessen und ihm direkt die normale beizubringen ! ?  hindert doch eh nur beim springen ! wenn man die richtige kurbelstelle sucht usw. dann is das hinderlich meiner meinung nach.


Hast ja vom prinzip her recht, aber der Junge ist halt erst drei und fährt mit dem Rad auch sehr viel im normalen Straßenverkehr. Und da ist die Rücktritt geschichte bei kleinen Kindern so´n sicheres reflex ding. Wenn er so intensiv dabei bleibt wie jetzt werd ich ihm nächstes Jahr wohl sowieso nen netten Racer kaufen, sowas in der art : http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/bikes/flight-mini.html
Ach, ich finde es übrigens wirklich sehr cool das ich auf meine Fragen hier eine solche menge an antworten bekomme, hatte auch schon in anderen BMX Foren gefragt und wurde da mit 3-4 Jährigem und 16" nicht so richtig ernst genommen. also lob an euch!


----------



## Stirni (5. September 2008)

das is dann aber nichmehr bmx  dann würd ich aber jetz nich noch den zwischenschritt wagen!auch nicht wieder auf rücktrittbremse zurückgreifen sondern vll mim etwas kleineren fahrrad auf ne normale bremse zurechtkommen lassen und das dann beim 24" nurnoch verfeinern. bzw. das er dann nurnoch lernen muss damit zu fahren(größeres rad) und nich noch damit bremsen üben muss ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Radfahrer (5. September 2008)

ich klebte bislang immer an der vorstellung islabikes sei das einzige was es gibt in der größe.
Teuer aber gefällt mir sehr http://www.jaehnproducts.com/endkunden/details.php?id=1440
Von SE Bikes.
Was haben die für einen Ruf unter den BMX Herstellern ?


----------



## Dr. Rabe (8. September 2008)

2Radfahrer schrieb:


> ich klebte bislang immer an der vorstellung islabikes sei das einzige was es gibt in der größe.
> Teuer aber gefällt mir sehr http://www.jaehnproducts.com/endkunden/details.php?id=1440
> Von SE Bikes.
> Was haben die für einen Ruf unter den BMX Herstellern ?


 
 Ist ein nettes Bike, aber in der aufmachung finde ich es noch netter. http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=32 Alu poliert!
Ist ne kleine version des P.K. Rippers aus den 80ern.
http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=27
Was SE für einen Ruf haben kann ich nicht sagen, aber sind schon lange im Geschäft und haben ne menge Erfahrung. Ich spiele grad selbst mit dem gedanken mir ein SE für mich zuzulegen. Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob 20" oder 24".
Das hier  http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=36  oder das  http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=41 
Bei meinem Sohn läuft es jetzt wohl auf ein Redline raus, oder doch das Mirraco, oder Haro Z16, ist das schwer .


----------



## 2Radfahrer (19. September 2008)

hast du dich für ein rad entschieden ?
was macht das redline so verdammt leicht ?
ich find das se lil ripper ja schöner aber vom gewicht ist redline vorne


----------



## Dr. Rabe (22. September 2008)

Zu 95% wird es das Redline werden, bin da noch am verhandeln mit dem Preis. Aber wenn mann lange sucht findet mann ja immer mehr nette bikes. Jetzt will mein Lütcher ja am liebsten ein Bike zum Racen ( Redline ) und einen Styler da ist das hier sei Liebstes http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/00001
Aber wie gesagt es wird wohl das Redline.


----------



## Stirni (22. September 2008)

was is denn ein styler ?


----------



## Aceface (22. September 2008)

....vermute mal Styler = Freestyle BMX

also das, was wir unter Park/Street/Flatland etc. verstehen.


----------



## Stirni (22. September 2008)

achso okay......


----------



## Dr. Rabe (23. September 2008)

Aceface schrieb:


> ....vermute mal Styler = Freestyle BMX
> 
> also das, was wir unter Park/Street/Flatland etc. verstehen.


 
Richtig!!!


----------

